# [SOLVED] Loose side cover



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

gateway desktop ser#0028633164 has a loose back side cover. How do I remove it and replace it properly. Gateway support says " no service available"
I can't find a service manual. See the cover on the right side in the photo.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Loose side cover*

I found one screw in the middle of the case from the inside. I removed it and replaced the cover properly.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi deweylovem :wave:

Thanks for posting back with the fix. From the photo, it looks like the right-hand panel is cracked on the top corner - Might be worth a quick application of some 'Superglue' :wink:


----------

